

Show HN: GHWN – Desktop notifications for GitHub - typicode
http://typicode.github.io/ghwn/

======
nicolewhite
I'm ashamed that I never knew about pinned tabs. Thanks for this. It's nice
because I only get notifications on issues to my email, and I ignore my email
until the end of the day. But I like to be notified of issues immediately.

~~~
typicode
I'm glad you find it useful :)

